# Never seen this before...



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Sounds like she's slipped over and could possibly have sprained or even torn some muscles? If her leg is swollen, give it a good soak with a cold hose to try and bring down the swelling. In the meantime, I'd definitely encourage getting a vet out asap - if she's limping THAT badly she definitely needs some pain relief, poor thing.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Second the pain relief also, it is very possible to be what Misty said, I am guessing that would be the most likely scenario.

-If for some reason you can't afford a vet visit right now (we all have those times!!) Then just give them a phone call and have a talk with your vet, they may be able to prescribe some bute (or similar) and suggest something else.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah that's what everyone thinks happened. I know whatever is, it's more than a pulled muscle... Also, I have a hard time seeing limping in a horse, and anybody can see this limp... We gave her some bute today to help her. And I'm afraid of cold hosing right now, because this is Canada and it was I think at least -8 out when I saw her... It was cold enough that the water would ice up.
And yeah, we do need a vet but cannot afford one right now... So I'm also hoping to find out what it is without a vet and see if there's anything we can do to help it heal


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah that's what everyone thinks happened. I know whatever is, it's more than a pulled muscle... Also, I have a hard time seeing limping in a horse, and anybody can see this limp... We gave her some bute today to help her. And I'm afraid of cold hosing right now, because this is Canada and it was I think at least -8 out when I saw her... It was cold enough that the water would ice up.
And yeah, we do need a vet but cannot afford one right now... So I'm also hoping to find out what it is without a vet and see if there's anything we can do to help it heal


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I just found this on a website:
"Reliable shoulder injury indications include pain, swelling, reluctance, muscle atrophy and lameness. Applying pressure to the shoulder area or pulling the shoulder forward, backward or away from the body without to flexing lower leg joints results in pain. Swelling occurs in the joint area, caused by broken down cartilage around the joint allowing bones to rub together. Upon elevating the leg, the injured horse reluctantly swings the leg in an outward arc to advance it rather than stepping up and forward. This motion can also indicate knee pain or injury. Chronic shoulder injuries cause chest and shoulder muscle atrophy and may affect the foot position."


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Whether you can afford it or not, you need a vet. There could be any number of causes, from relatively minor to incredibly serious. With that amount of swelling there is no way I would just be giving a bit of bute and playing the waiting game.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I must agree with HC. When we have horses, we condemn ourselves to a lifetimes of unexpected vet bills - and need to be prepared for that. 
If she is as bad as you say, I would have had the vet out immediately. Swelling all the way up into the leg and through the chest and shoulder is not good. If you can't cold hose, wrap some ice packs on the leg (with thin pads underneath) for a good 30minutes twice a day, and keep her confined. 
Swelling and heat in the leg for a prolonged period can cause terrible tendon damage - you NEED to get that heat and swelling out asap. 
And get on the phone to a vet while you're icing that leg - now!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah. I don't want to. But there isn't any money at all for a vet right now, not a penny. I am currently in the process of looking for a job.. Until I get one I cannot pay for one... It's going to cost at least about $400...
And can u upload pics from a phone on here using the mobile version?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry, not good enough. It's not fair for the horse to suffer because you're broke. Beg, borrow, ask a vet to let you pay it off, do what you have to do. For all you know at the moment she could have broken something.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Taking on a horse is a huge responsibility. It is like caring for a child - a horse 100% relies on you for its health. 
Would you leave a child in clear distress with a possible serious injury because you didn't have money put away? 

Again HC is right, that's just not good enough. Most vets are willing to let you take out an account with them for an emergency. There is ALWAYS a way. But you need to get this horse looked at. Not a single soul on this forum can tell you what the problem is and how to fix it, simply from you typing a few symptoms. Your horse needs professional assessment.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I know. And I am. But with all honestly right now I can do next to nothing. Right now I can't even pay for gas to go there. I won't go into explaining why I can't... But I am doing everything I can... Which is why I'm posting on here and trying to find similar cases on google and see what was done for them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Can you afford 80c to pick up a phone and call a vet to beg for an account? 
If not, I would seriously consider giving your horse away or finding some lovely person who will either help with the vet bill or take her off your hands and deal with the bill themselves. 
I am sorry to be so blunt, but it is 100% cruelty to leave a horse in, if what you are describing is accurate, a state of very obvious pain and distress with the potential of a serious injury.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

My turn to agree with Kayty. There is nothing stopping you from picking up the phone and calling every vet within driving distance and asking if they will stop in and see her and set up an account for you to pay off. 

If you won't do it, find someone who will. Horses are reknowned for emergency vet bills. If you don't have the finances, or at the very least a relationship with a vet who will let you pay it off, then you shouldn't own them. Sounds harsh, but what you are doing is cruel and neglectful.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Are you able to atleast call your vet and have a discussion with them about payment options, and about what you can do for your horse until you can get a vet out in one way or another?

How about your BO, is he/she in a position to help you in this case as it is quite a serious thing by the sounds of it.


-Just a thought, since she is not putting weight on the leg unless absolutely necessary, you may want to find a way of supporting the other 3 legs so that they do not get hurt also, that really is the last thing you want when you already have this dilemma on your hands.
-Find a way, any way, of cooling that leg/shoulder etc, whether you wet some towels and put them in the fridge then wrap her with them or whatever, just find a way that will work as that joint etc needs to be cooled. Do you or your BO have any liniment in cream or gel that you can put on it?

Your main priority right now would be keeping her out of that paddock (or atleast off the sloping part/most icy parts) If you can, keep her in a small-ish space with food and water near, so she does not have to strain her other limbs and put more strain on the hurt one to get to food and water. Keeping the inflammed areas cooled, and speaking with your vet.
I do understand the not being able to afford it I honestly do, been there done that got the T-shirt for it... But give your vet a ring, they can't charge you a massive vet bill for ringing them. Find out from your specific vets; 1. What payment options you have/if you can delay the bill a little, and 2. What you can do until a vet can get there


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

When Misty was put to sleep we had the vet out and, as it was an emergency, he sent us an invoice and we paid it back when we could. All you have to do is ASK! It doesn't hurt to ask. 

As someone said, she could have a BROKEN BONE. I don't know if you've ever broken a bone but I have and I can't tell you how much it hurts...


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

A friend of mine had to put her boy down for a trip in the paddock. She saw it happen and it was nothing spectacular however it resulted in a broken shoulder. He had symptoms similar to your horse. I hope its not that serious for you but a vet is definitely needed.


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

I _still_ owe money to my vet right now because we had to have a horse put down a few months ago and haven't had the money to pay off the bill yet but (knock on wood) if my horse had the same symptoms as yours I would be calling my vet out right this second. I wouldn't wait to see if icing or cold hosing it worked. It sounds very serious and any vet with a heart _will_ come out and look at your horse whether you can pay him that day or not.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

If you got the vet to come out to you rather then take the horse there, you won't have to pay fuel and you can't pay to vet fee on the spot when we had a huge vet bill around £600 multiple ponies getting gelded and other health thing we could afford to pay it off in one lump sum as they let us pay it off. I am sure any vet will do the same, I cannot see a vet refuse to treat a horse as injured as yours. 
If my ponies where injured like that I would have the vet out straight away no matter the time or what day. Come hell or high water my ponies will have been seen by a vet.

If you can't afford a horse right now maybe consider leasing her until you are financially capable to look after it


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

A lot of vets wont do payments. So that might not be an option for the op. If it was my horse, and I was in your situation, and its as bad as you describe, I would put the poor thing out of its misery. * puts on helmet and shield* find someone with a free bullet and don't buy another horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ No flaming from me OOTL. It's a viable option if the OP can't/won't have the vet out. If she is that extremely lame and in that much pain, putting her down might just be the best thing for her... and if the person with the gun knows what they are doing the mare won't suffer.

And I agree... A lot of vets are not taking on new clients and allowing them to make payments... that's where having a good relationship with you vet is a MUST. I don't blame the vets for not taking payments and not in full anymore... To many people screw them over and just don't pay.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Obviously you need a Vet. A call to one would be the next best thing.

To do that, you need to know: 

1) Take this horse's temperature (should have been the first thing you did). If you are looking at a hoof abscess or an infection of any kind, you will have an elevated temp.

2) Is the swelling soft or does it 'pit' on pressure. If you pinch it and it leaves a pt it is 'edematous swelling' which indicates accumulation of fluid.

3) Check the color of his gums. They should be pink, not white or blue or purple.

4) Check capillary refill, (Indicates good blood circulation and pressure). If you press a horse's gums above his teeth, the spot you leave will be white, but it should turn back to pink within seconds. 

5) Palpate all of the swelling. See if the consistency changes anywhere. Does it change from soft to hard or to edematous swelling anywhere? I don't know if you get Pigeon Fever where you are, but it can sure present this way until the swelling points (comes to a head) and breaks and drains. 

6) Go out very early in the morning and feel his feet. Compare the lame one to the good one. If there is an abscess in that hoof, it will feel warm when the other one is ice cold.

If you have all of this information for a Vet, you have a lot better chance of getting imformation over the phone. Your Vet will know if Pigeon Fever has been going around. Your descriptions will tell him if you have a medical emergency or probably just have an abscess coming up in a hoof. A medical emergency would be something like celluitis or lymphangitis which are both life threatening.

Without this kind of information to give him, you are wasting your call to him. Be prepared.


----------



## TurnNBurn144 (Dec 14, 2012)

my gelding had the same symptoms. sounds like a broken shoulder/elbow. my gelding was so swollen and lame he wouldnt walk on that leg. we did a searies of xrays and it showed a broken elbow. i had to put him down. i didnt have money either but i had the vet out and im still making payments! either get a vet out or put her down yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

A broken shoulder is a pretty common injury. My horse was put down because of one.
He was so lame he dragged the leg, I caught it right away so there was no swelling.
Sounds very similar.

When the vet moved his leg you could hear the bones crunching together. 

There has to be something you can do, or someone you can ask.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

A horse that is obviously in that much discomfort needs a vet....NOW......sell something, pawn something.....make it happen.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

I knew a horse with those symptoms that had dislocated his shoulder. You won't know what it is until the vet comes out. Finger's crossed that you can find a vet that will work with you.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't normally join in just to repeat what others have said, but Nakotaheaven, I'm sorry :-( what the others say is right. Your horse is displaying the symptoms of a broken leg. Leaving it any time at all is wrong.

I have seen it myself at my last yard. The horse in the field slipped on the ice and broke his leg. Vet was called, sedation given, x-rays taken, horse euthanised - all within one hour. The owner was in extreme shock but luckily the BO was there to help it all happen. 

You have two options and they are 1) have the horse put down without a full x-ray session or 2) call the vet immediately. Put yourself in debt if you can't bear to do 1), but don't do neither. I'm sorry for you and it's an awful situation but you've got to step up to the mark and do the right thing.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

My first thought wasn't muscle injury, but a broken bone. Shoulder sounds right.

It sounds like you are boarding. Where I board, the vet comes out to do vaccinations etc. and if you aren't there, the barn manager tacks the fee onto your board and you can either pay it off as a big chunk or you can just pay extra board each month until the bill is paid off. 

For example, I was in a domestic violence situation when I got my horse and had to go underground. My ex tried to take my horse but the BO and I had an agreement that the horse's papers would stay in the BO's name until everything was settled, so my ex was unable to take her due to the fact that the horse wasn't *actually* mine. I paid board on her every month but that was all I could afford seeing as I had to quit my job to go under. The BO kept up on farrier and worming for 7 months and when I was able to get a job, I just added $40 onto the board check every month until it was all paid off. BO's have hearts. If you are a good client, they will work with you to keep your horse healthy in financial situations.

This may be an option for you if the BO is willing to help. Its much better than begging a vet. This way, the vet gets the money upfront and you just pay off the BO every month. 

I would try and find the area causing her pain and go from there. See if your BO will work with you. Bring the horse in out of the pasture (even if it ups your board bill. Again, if you're a good client, your BO will know you will pay off the extra eventually) and put her on bute until the vet comes out to do an evaluation. *The money needs to come from somewhere, so be resourceful.* Sell tack, muck stalls, shovel driveways, chop wood...do whatever it takes to raise that money.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

1) I hope this is a Sunday morning wind up and there is no horse in agony with no care.

2) Call the vet, throw yourself on their mercy

3) Get on FB there is bound to be a local horse group, get on there, throw yourself on their mercy and GET HELP.

4) If none of the above work, then a compassionate local with a good aim and the right calibre of gun.

5) Go to church and beg forgiveness because this is EVIL.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Any update???


----------



## Free Flyer (Feb 3, 2013)

FaceTheMusic said:


> I _still_ owe money to my vet right now because we had to have a horse put down a few months ago and haven't had the money to pay off the bill yet but (knock on wood) if my horse had the same symptoms as yours I would be calling my vet out right this second. I wouldn't wait to see if icing or cold hosing it worked. It sounds very serious and any vet with a heart _will_ come out and look at your horse whether you can pay him that day or not.



OP you need to do something and FaceTheMusic is right.


Many vets are horse sympathetic so you lose nothing by asking to see if any vet would help.

I think in spite of the suggestions made along the same line that Golden Horse your post was both rude and totally out of line. There are polite ways of saying what you did.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

This could be a broken shoulder, but I have not seen one (does not mean their can't be one) that could hold their foot out in front of them. The leg was either drug behind or the horse refused to move or hop.

I would hate to see someone shoot a horse and a abscess that had not broken was all that was wrong. I just answered another poster that had a horse with a LOT of swelling and thought her horse had a bowed tendon or worse. It turned out to be a hoof abscess. Some 50 years ago, the very first horse I had that was this lame and I was sure had a fracture to cause hopping lameness and huge swelling turned out to be a hoof abscess. This is by far the most common cause of the above symptoms. 

I am sure not going to tell someone to shoot an undiagnosed horse unless there is certain movement and/or clicking where there is no joint.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Cherie said:


> This could be a broken shoulder, but I have not seen one (does not mean their can't be one) that could hold their foot out in front of them. The leg was either drug behind or the horse refused to move or hop.
> 
> I would hate to see someone shoot a horse and a abscess that had not broken was all that was wrong. I just answered another poster that had a horse with a LOT of swelling and thought her horse had a bowed tendon or worse. It turned out to be a hoof abscess. Some 50 years ago, the very first horse I had that was this lame and I was sure had a fracture to cause hopping lameness and huge swelling turned out to be a hoof abscess. This is by far the most common cause of the above symptoms.
> 
> I am sure not going to tell someone to shoot an undiagnosed horse unless there is certain movement and/or clicking where there is no joint.


I disagree. It is better for the horse to be put down undiagnosed than to make it wait around for god knows how long while the OP gets their ish together and have it be a broken shoulder. Better a week too early than a day too late. The best option would be a vet, but if the OP is unwilling to make that happen, a bullet is the next best thing. 

OP, for the love of all that is good, DO SOMETHING FOR YOUR HORSE. I had no money when my mare colicked a few years ago. Called my vet [it was after hours of course] and told him she was colicking and I didn't have much money right now. He said he was on his way. It is downright CRUEL to let your animal suffer because you won't find a solution. You are not a vet, you cannot diagnose your horse with a horse forum and Google. So get a vet or get a gun.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Free Flyer said:


> I think in spite of the suggestions made along the same line that Golden Horse your post was both rude and totally out of line. There are polite ways of saying what you did.


Welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy it here.

Believe me that post is the politest that I could come up with in the circumstances, but thank you for your feedback


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The fact that nakoda is no longer answering may be because she will not accept any more criticism about her lack of care for her horse. There is NO treatment that we can offer her. She needs a vet, PERIOD. Personally, I would rather see the horse humanely put down than see it suffer even one minute more.

Owning horses is a responsibility, just as having children is. If you cannot afford the unplanned expenses, you need to rethink why you own the horse to begin with. They are not a toy that, when broken, you can put on a back shelf and ignore.

OP, if you are still reading this thread, I would encourage you to go on your local Craigslist and beg. You can have any donations sent directly to a vet, so that people will know you are not scamming them. A friend of mine did that when her greyhound needed very expensive vet care, and she got excellent help.

At least do SOMETHING more than just accepting her ongoing suffering.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

This thread is very disturbing. It is an example of why it is so important to have a good working relationship with a vet (or two is even better). They get to know you and would be more apt to help if you are having a financial emergency.
I hope the OP is able to get the horse help and not wait it out.


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

Cherie said:


> This could be a broken shoulder, but I have not seen one (does not mean their can't be one) that could hold their foot out in front of them. The leg was either drug behind or the horse refused to move or hop.
> 
> I would hate to see someone shoot a horse and a abscess that had not broken was all that was wrong. I just answered another poster that had a horse with a LOT of swelling and thought her horse had a bowed tendon or worse. It turned out to be a hoof abscess. Some 50 years ago, the very first horse I had that was this lame and I was sure had a fracture to cause hopping lameness and huge swelling turned out to be a hoof abscess. This is by far the most common cause of the above symptoms.
> 
> I am sure not going to tell someone to shoot an undiagnosed horse unless there is certain movement and/or clicking where there is no joint.


 When I first moved here it was a wilderness area. I brought my tb with me and had no clue where there might be a vet. Other residents told me there was no vet but there was a guy who was as good as a vet if I needed one.

One morning my tb came up three legged. He made no attempt to put the foot on the ground. I called the guy and he said my horses leg was broken and we would have to put him down. I couldn't accept that, just didn't believe it, and insisted on an appointment with the University. The University would look but it would be four days before they could. I stalled the horse and in a day or two I noticed a slight seepage on the bottom of his foot. My farrier friend dug it out a little and found an absess. Horse was almost instantly better.
Thank goodness I did not allow the "quack" to cause me to jump the gun.

Thank goodness, too, that I found a really good vet who I have been using and have a great relationship with for the last forty two years.

Having said all that, OP, I do think you need to do whatever you can possibly do to get a vet to look at this horse. It would be horrible if he is allowed to stand there for days and days with a broken leg. There has to be someway. Do you have anything you could pawn? Quick sale? Something??


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

acorn said:


> Thank goodness, too, that I found a really good vet who I have been using and have a great relationship with for the last forty two years.
> 
> 
> This. ^^^
> ...


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

If there is a possibility this is an abscess and the OP can not afford a vet - how about a farrier? I would think a good farrier would be able to tell if the issue is in the hoof. Would be cheaper than a vet and a professional with hoof knowledge would be able to verify or rule out at least some possible causes. If the issue is ruled as not coming from the hoof then the OP can make the difficult decision of putting the horse down with a bullet if she still feels she can't get a vet.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Hoof testers will usually but not always find an abscess. Heat early in the morning does about the same thing.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Assuming that the vet was not willing to accept payments, I would max out my credit cards, take out a loan (from family if need be), and sell my furniture / anything else remotely of value before I allowed one of my horses to suffer needlessly without qualified attention or care.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Worst case, a call needs to be made to every vet you can and see what you can work out. The horse needs pain management if nothing else. Not providing pain management, treatement if needed and vet care when needed is called neglect. sorry to be so blunt but this is a fact. You are responsible for providing vet care according to the law in pretty much every 1st world country I can think of offhand.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm still paying off Reeco's vet bill and it is now 6 months since I had It (and believe me it was a large one, I maxed out my insurance on him and still had quite abit to pay myself).

Reeco was lame There was no way oin gods earth that I would have left him without a vet EVER. He needed one and he needed it then (emergency call out for me is close on £100 just for the vet to come out, that does not include looking at the horse). 

He spent 4 days in Horsepital and had god only knows how many scans. He had major pain managemeent from the vet (IV pain meds) as bute just was not cutting it. He had a fractured Pelvis.
2 months more and I should have paid it off (hopefully)


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

We just had to call the vet out this morning, there is now way we could have afforded it if our vets wouldn't let us pay of the bills when we have to money. Dinky got colic this morning and I think if we left her she would probably have died as she was getting worse quite quickly. The only time the vet expects you to pay straight away is if you have a small pet that goes to the vet practice for something routine like their jabs. Because of where they are located we don't take our ponies to them but our call out fees are only something like £35 be we have some sort of discount for living on a small island in the north of Scotland.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I sure hope no news is good news! I would like an update please.


----------



## walkwavy (Mar 21, 2012)

What happen???????


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Well considering she was on and posting in other threads yesterday I am going to guess that she has done nothing and will not post in this thread because of that....


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Sounds just like what happened to a gelding here least year. He slipped and fell in the pasture while playing. Broken shoulder, PTS.


----------



## walkwavy (Mar 21, 2012)

Bottom line, if you cannot afford to feed, care, etc. for your horse(s) - do not own one. I have owned horses & mules for more than 60 years - still have several pens full - and a Vet bill is normal monthly bill that is paid when it arrives.

Now everyone jump on this.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

walkwavy said:


> Bottom line, if you cannot afford to feed, care, etc. for your horse(s) - do not own one. I have owned horses & mules for more than 60 years - still have several pens full - and a Vet bill is normal monthly bill that is paid when it arrives.
> 
> Now everyone jump on this.


Why would we jump on that????:shock:


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok so nothing has been done??? WRONG! Just WRONG!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ That's putting it mildly. IMO it's neglect and abuse if the horse hasn't been seen by a vet at this point with as lame as she supposedly is...


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

OP How is the poor horse?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

She has been posting on other threads but will not take the time to update us. I feel if your going to ask for help and get everyone concerned you then owe it to the forum to ride it out. There are those of us that care!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I would love to know how the horse is. Its mildly frustrating that the OP refuses to update this but will post on other threads.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, either the horse is dead, dying, or the situation never happened. I'd lay odds on the last one.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Well, either the horse is dead, dying, or the situation never happened. I'd lay odds on the last one.


Slightly OT but... I love that I keep coming across you in threads and we are almost always on the same train of thought lol.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

OP should have funds or not have a horse. That is pretty simple. 

Vet should be called. That is pretty simple too.

Not my horse, and the horse is not located where I can see it and the OP is not coming back to tell us (most posters do not come back if told something they do not like to hear.. repeatedly). 

Horse is either dead, dying or getting better. No need to know really.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Actually the OP hasn't been on for a couple of days, so not posting on other threads and ignoring us.

As to no need to know :shock: That is like my other half, who can happily go to bed in the middle of a bad movie and not need to know how it ends, that is just plain WRONG


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I just want to add... I have lived in just about every province in Canada, or been involved with horses one way or another. I have yet to come across a vet in Canada that does not let their clients have accounts. Every vet I have worked with has allowed payments and I don't think any have demanded payment up front.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I sure hope the horse is ok  Our old vet would come out, do the services, and send us a bill later. And this was just for their routine shots/coggins test. Only reason we have a new vet now is because our vet (who we still use for our dogs and cats I might add) closed their large animal practice and sent all of their accounts to a different large animal practice. According to local people this vet is just as good, but we'll find out in a couple of months for their spring shots.

I really hope this is just a troll trying to get everyone all worked up for their own pleasure  I would hate to think there is a horse being left out in a field with a possible fracture...


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Well her last post here was the morning of the 3rd and was still posting as of the 4th as people were still asking about this horse. So yah, I think she was avoiding the thread that day.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Would love to know how her horse is doing. I just spent $1,000 on vet bills for x-rays and ultrasound on Hunters leg. I put it on my visa but if I didn't they would let me pay it off. They actually have a new thing at our vets that you can prepay if you want, they will take x amount of money from your account each month and then take it off the bill later. I think that would work for yearly checkups like teeth and such.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> Well her last post here was the morning of the 3rd and was still posting as of the 4th as people were still asking about this horse. So yah, I think she was avoiding the thread that day.


Hmmmph. Why am I not shocked?


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

We had a horse get kicked in turnout, and he came in three legged lame- could not put ANY pressure on it, not even a toe. Had the vet out within the hour for radiographs, sure enough, he had a spiral fracture above his knee. Luckily it was in a "good" area and we caught it within an hour of it happening and were able to take immediate action. He never did swell up, but we assumed it was because within the hour we had supportive bandages on all legs, NSAIDs and heavy duty pain control/sedation going on. After months and months of stall rest and treatment he was back to work and fine, but had we let it sit, and swell and get jostled around creating chips etc, he would have had to been put to sleep. Some things just cannot wait...3 legged lameness is one of those...best of luck to you and your horse, it sounds very serious, I hope you were able to do something.


----------



## walkwavy (Mar 21, 2012)

????? True or not???


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

Walkwavy was that towards me or the OP?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Well... Sadly we still cannot get a vet out, nor can we go see her every day at all... Actually our plan WAS to sell the horses because we cannot afford them right now, but this happened... REALLY bad timing on it :'(
But I got to see her yesterday. She is walking better but is still limping. Turns out she had an absess right above her hoof, and it burst 1 or 2 days ago. So that is healing. Someone's heading out in the next couple days to clean it so it doesn't get infected. And I'm told whatever's wrong with her isn't in her shoulder. She may have a virus, and also they think something may be wrong with her immune system... It may be failing...
I am trying my best to get a job right now so I can take over payment for her and get a vet out there to get her assessed... What worries me the most is it may be something that isn't cureable and she might have to be put down anyways..
And I also found out the barn owner MAY be feeding hay with a high concentrate of alfalfa in it... Before we moved our horses there we told him our horses cannot have any alfalfa at all... Since my horse has had laminitis before that could also be affecting her, because alfalfa can and does cause laminitis and founder...
I will update this thread whenever I have new news


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I actually just got an idea... I have NO clue whatsoever why I didn't think of this before... So the person who is actually in charge of my horse (mom), I'll ask if she can get a vet out, and when I FINALLY get a job I will pay it off. I have been searching for over a month now and nobodys called me for an interview yet.... 

Btw, I really would do ANYTHING for her... If the only solution ends up being to have to put her down, I'll do it... Better it happens with someone she knows and loves than with strangers or when shes in a LOT of pain


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I actually just got an idea... I have NO clue whatsoever why I didn't think of this before... So the person who is actually in charge of my horse (mom), I'll ask if she can get a vet out, and when I FINALLY get a job I will pay it off. I have been searching for over a month now and nobodys called me for an interview yet.... 

Btw, I really would do ANYTHING for her... If the only solution ends up being to have to put her down, I'll do it... Better it happens with someone she knows and loves than with strangers or when shes in a LOT of pain


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Hunter65 said:


> Would love to know how her horse is doing. I just spent $1,000 on vet bills for x-rays and ultrasound on Hunters leg. I put it on my visa but if I didn't they would let me pay it off. They actually have a new thing at our vets that you can prepay if you want, they will take x amount of money from your account each month and then take it off the bill later. I think that would work for yearly checkups like teeth and such.


Huh, that's actually a good idea. I don't know if they do that here though


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Hmmmph. Why am I not shocked?


Actually I was on my phone and it was having very bad wifi issues. And for the last few days I haven't had any internet at all


----------



## walkwavy (Mar 21, 2012)

SaddleOnline said:


> Walkwavy was that towards me or the OP?


The OP


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

So maybe it was just an abscess?? And why (if she was just limping and swollen then found an abscess) would you think there was more going on, like a virus or failing immune system???


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Because the abcess was just above her hoof. Shouldn't have caused her entire leg, and chest/shoulder to swell up.
Also one thing I forgot to add was I noticed her breathing was kinda loud... But it was normal paced...


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Well when my mare had an abscess she was three legged lame! The abscess was in the hoof and blew out the top and bottom of her foot. Was amazing how much better she walked when it did.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Ohh okay. Well, she IS walking a lot better, but is still limping really noticeably. She's not dragging her hoof through the snow so much, but is still really stiff when she moves her leg


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

You would be surprised at how severe inflammation can be even if it is just an abscess. I am glad to hear it has just been an abscess, it could have been so much worse than that.

If your vets don't do that plan, once you have a job(or if your mum is open to the idea) it is a brilliant idea to set up a bank account for vet expenses, and just go about it on your own, that way next time you do need a vet, there may be atleast a little money in there. It is something I would highly recommend, as I am in the same boat with not personally being able to afford big vet bills (I am in a very lucky situation where my parents are able to afford it, and I can just milk cows to pay them back) it is a really good thing to have, given that most banks(or certain accounts) also add interest into your account, so however slowly it may be, that account is able to get more money in it for things like this when you know you need a vet but really can't afford it out of a weekly paycheck


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Someone's heading out in the next couple days to clean it so it doesn't get infected.


In a couple of days it could already be infected. Or if not, there is no point in wrapping then. 

For future reference, I always call my farrier for any limp before calling my vet. 
However it seems like there is something else going on with the horse from the chest swelling. 

As she is limping around the pasture, and dragging the foot, she should be stalled, and a vet needs to be called out immediately.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I do agree Alex, OP, are you able to have somebody soak your horses hoof in epsom salts and wrap it up for a day? Just because then if the abscess is still seeping, you can tell easily when the hoof is wrapped, not so much if it isn't.

Farrier idea - a hell yes to that from me.. That has saved me a lot of money countless times with what has always turned out to be a hoof abscess.

Alex, do you think it may be a good idea if she is still gimping around badly, to have the other front leg supported in some way? It would just seem logical to me is all


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

AlexS said:


> In a couple of days it could already be infected. Or if not, there is no point in wrapping then.
> 
> For future reference, I always call my farrier for any limp before calling my vet.
> However it seems like there is something else going on with the horse from the chest swelling.
> ...


I actually asked about putting her in a stall at least for the night, and was told she could seize/tie up with her leg like this


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

HollyBubbles said:


> You would be surprised at how severe inflammation can be even if it is just an abscess. I am glad to hear it has just been an abscess, it could have been so much worse than that.
> 
> If your vets don't do that plan, once you have a job(or if your mum is open to the idea) it is a brilliant idea to set up a bank account for vet expenses, and just go about it on your own, that way next time you do need a vet, there may be atleast a little money in there. It is something I would highly recommend, as I am in the same boat with not personally being able to afford big vet bills (I am in a very lucky situation where my parents are able to afford it, and I can just milk cows to pay them back) it is a really good thing to have, given that most banks(or certain accounts) also add interest into your account, so however slowly it may be, that account is able to get more money in it for things like this when you know you need a vet but really can't afford it out of a weekly paycheck


That is a VERY good idea, thank you for that 
I will set up an account for it


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

OP how old are you?

This horse needs a vet. She needs it yesterday. 90% of vets will let you do a payment plan and you pay as you can. There is no excuse to not have the vet out to see her. And if she blew an abscess why are you waiting to clean it? It should be cleaned twice a day every day.

At this point you are better giving the horse away or having her put down if you can't care for her. As it stands I am honestly surprised no one has reported you yet. Neglecting vet care when it is needed as bad as it is right now is considered abuse.

Sorry to be harsh but its true. Don't sell the horse. Give her away or put her out of her misery. Its disgusting that she is being left to stand in pain like this without even the most basic of care.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

She isn't, the barn owner is doing what he can for her.
And excuse me for 'abusing' a horse I absoloutely love!
.. I knew I shouldn't have posted on here. Let me make this loud and clear to everyone here, we love this horse to death, and ARE doing whatever we can to help her until we CAN get a vet out there.
And btw we aren't being reported because everyone knows we are doing everything we can do, including getting help and imput on what could be wrong!
Ugh, I have so much to say that I don't know how to say it... Because I feel like ... poo ... when I hear stuff isn't good enough or that I'm abusing her!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Like I said though, I'll post updates whenever I have one. For now (tonight), I'm going to look around on the net to get more ideas on what to do...


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

If you truly loved the horse it would have a vet. There is no reason to not have a vet out. I live in Canada and have worked in the horse world in various provinces, just about every vet will let you pay later. A horse should not be left suffering. 

If your kid couldn't walk and was all swollen would you refuse to take it to the doctor? No. Its the same for a horse. Without vet care there is a **** good chance this horse will die. Especially if an abscess has burst as bad as you said and there is swelling and harsh breathing. No excuse in the world for a vet to not be called.

Shame on you.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Did you even call a vet to discuss what might be wrong with her?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

This is like a train wreck, and I can't stop watching.

Who keeps giving you your advice?
Virus?
failing immune system?
Tying up in a stall?


Your horse needs to be in a stall, and her hoof soaked at least 20 min twice a day and her hoof wrapped and leg wrapped to try and get the swelling down.
Your horse should have antibiotics and at the very least bute for pain. You should at least be talking to the vet, informing vet as to what is going on.
That is the very least you should be doing.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

If you love that horse as much as you say the vet would of been there yesterday. No excusses get a vet and now. She needs to be tended to every day not when you get around to it.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I would just like to know if she went through the checklist I gave her on page 3 -- post #22. 

These examination points would tell us and her a lot (and a Vet should she call one). I would just like her to go down this list and perform these exams and write down the results.

I have not condemned her or accused her of anything. I actually gave her advice and list of things that would go a long way toward a diagnosis.

And, for the record, swelling is a symptom. If it is an abscess, soaking can sometimes bring one to a head more quickly, but they will break out any way without soaking.

If the swelling is from cellulitis or lymphangitis, it will take aggressive IV antibiotics and a lot of them along with steroids. It is a Vet emergency and if this was what this horse had, he would probably be dead by now from Septicemia. He would not be eating and would be obviously very sick.

Giving antibiotics can really mess up an abscess by making it go in deeper instead of come to a head and break open and drain. I would not recommend them unless there is a VERY HIGH temperature and it is pretty late for that by now. [That is why EVERY horse owner needs a good thermometer -- on hand.]

And Bute is also counterproductive. It kills the very pain that makes a horse take care of the limb. Using the foot or leg makes many things worse. They have pain for a reason. It, too, is just a symptom.

While pain is unpleasant, horses do not die of pain unless they are thrashing around from colic. I live with pain every day of my life and it has not killed me yet. As quick as many people are to want to kill a horse with pain, I am sure glad they aren't my grand kids. I quite enjoy my life, pain and all, thank you.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

if nothing else, put some nitrofurozin or antiphilogestine on some cotton rolls, and wrap from the ankle up . do a compression type wrap to sweat out the swelling or infection, and get the horse put in a pen or stall. 
You nor the BO seem to be able to care for this animal , and letting it suffer is Cruel, no matter how much you love it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

sounds like it could be anything from an abscess (they can make a leg swell) to a broken bone. That's a pretty huge differential!


My suggestion.... forego groceries for the vet.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I get that people have serious frustrations with many owners not having vets out ASAP. Personally my vet would be there in a blink. But it's not always possible for people - I wouldn't want to see a horse euthanized over an abscess. Or shot by someone who doesn't know how. 

So can we focus on actually helping?
Cherie had a great check list - OP, did you go through the check list and write down the answers? Can you let us know so maybe someone would have some advice? Can you call a farrier? Can the BO put the horse in a stall and/or soak the hoof? 
I have a horse with chronic abscesses, they're annoying and painful but not earth shattering. His leg swells up and he holds it up - just like you described. We soak his hoof in espom salts and rub icthamol on the heel bulbs where his usually burst. Both of those two products are Very Cheap! But both work wonders for drawing out abscesses. We also massage his leg and cold hose in the good weather, in the cold we'll rub snow on the swelling or wrap ice packs around it for short amounts of time. But they are best on stall rest. Who ever told you about a horse tying up if they're left in a stall - typically if a horse has swelling movement helps relieve it - but in the case of an abscess it's better if they don't move more than they need to.

So please see what you can do about all those things. Is there any way, when this episode is over, you can move the horse closer to you so you can be available to help should something happen again? Also it sounds like you're young and depending on your family to take care of your horse. Will your Mom help you with the vet bill?
For everyone telling her to max out her credit cards and sell all her stuff and things like that - it's sounding to me like this person is underage and depending on family to support her horse - so I don't think those are actual options.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

sorry but if you cannot get a vet then the horse is better off being PTS. That way it isnt suffering.

BTW I have seen a horse die from an abcess in the foot, the abcess went untreated (Vet who came out was crap, and has since been struck off for various incidents similar to this one), by the time the owner self refered to an equine hospital the abcess had rotted half the pedal bone away. The hospital tried to rebuild the hoof but the horse ended up being PTS as it gave up the fight.

Cherie - you are anthromorphising horses. They cannot rationalise pain the way humans can and they are very much a creature of the moment. You can think, well I may be in pain but the future is bright and has many possibilities and happy memories to come (I too am in constant pain) All that horse knows is that it is pain NOW! That it is vulnerable to predators NOW! They can not think of what the future may be, so not only is denying pain meds physical torture but it is also mental torture for them. 

Pain medication will help this horse, the horse should be in a stall and it should be boxrested so it doesnt make the leg worse. It should ALSO have a VET ASAP.

I would rather a horse was PTS months too early or over an abcess rather than have it suffering in pain for my own selfish needs.

Oh ETA I've also seen a horse in pain stress its way into colic. So yes pain can kill a horse.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Bottom line is op needs to get a vet period.
Get a vet or give the horse to some that will get a vet.
If you can't afford vet care then you can't afford the horse.
Quit making that horse suffer because you won't call a vet.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

OP I can see your frustration in not being able to call the vet. 
No one likes to call the vet, So lets take it at face value, you can't call the vet...
Yet it seems you are doing nothing.
If the horse is dragging the leg it, there is a good chance it is fractured, if the horse is swinging the leg forward and won't put weight on the hoof good chance it is an abcess.

Decide which you think it is and treat accordingly.

Abcess--You can at least call the vet, get a recomendation for antibiotics that you can purchase at the farm store, go to the vet and pick up some bute. Wrap the leg and soak the foot and keep in stall.

Fracture--Put to sleep

JUST DO SOMETHING!


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Long term pain promotes long term problems. I disagree with Cherie somewhat on that although she is exactly correct that treating SOME things is counter productive and allowing some pain is needed to keep the horse protecting himself when needed. KNOWING what the problem is however is half the battle when figuring out how to treat an animal properly. This is why we have vets. SOME pain is necessary and treatment is counterproductive however, long term pain causes problems of all its own and can hinder appropriate healing and use of a limb and the body. The point is, you dont know what is appropriate to do till you know what the problem is. I do not advocate leaving animals in pain unless it is necessary. I also would not treat something by myself that I wasnt pretty darn sure of.

BTW, abscesses can cause some serious problems all by themselves too. You seem to be lucky this time but they can and do cause other serious problems even when properly treated.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

faye said:


> BTW I have seen a horse die from an abcess in the foot, the abcess went untreated (Vet who came out was crap, and has since been struck off for various incidents similar to this one), by the time the owner self refered to an equine hospital the abcess had rotted half the pedal bone away. The hospital tried to rebuild the hoof but the horse ended up being PTS as it gave up the fight.


Even horses that are under the care of a vet and farrier could still end up being put to sleep. Happened to a friend of mine's horse. She posted a blog about it here: Adventures with George. The abscess (while being heavily treated), traveled up into her joint and ultimately ended her life. So abscesses are something I take seriously as well.

I still hope you reconsider and just get a vet out there already.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

HollyBubbles said:


> Alex, do you think it may be a good idea if she is still gimping around badly, to have the other front leg supported in some way? It would just seem logical to me is all


I don't know, as I don't have a clue what else is going on with the horse. I wouldn't want to do anything without the advise of a vet. 






Nokotaheaven said:


> I actually asked about putting her in a stall at least for the night, and was told she could seize/tie up with her leg like this


That would be for a vet to determine based on what else is going on with the horse. For an abscess, I limit the movement of the horse as it's painful for the poor thing.



You seem pretty adamant that you can't call the vet out. That's unacceptable to me, horse owners should be able to afford the basic vet call. Of course not everyone can afford the expensive treatments, but the call is pretty fundamental. It costs $80-100 to get the vet out, every horse owner should have that. 
Loving the horse simply isn't enough. 

If you are sticking firm to not getting a vet, please call your farrier and ask him to come out.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Nokotaheaven said:


> I actually just got an idea... I have NO clue whatsoever why I didn't think of this before... So the person who is actually in charge of my horse (mom), *I'll ask if she can get a vet out, and when I FINALLY get a job I will pay it off.* I have been searching for over a month now and nobodys called me for an interview yet....
> 
> Btw, I really would do ANYTHING for her... If the only solution ends up being to have to put her down, I'll do it... Better it happens with someone she knows and loves than with strangers or when shes in a LOT of pain


What happened to this idea????????? :-(


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

*rubs temples*

Its obvious she won't be doing anything we suggest. We can just hope now that the horse pulls through this on its own.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

How about you sell that saddle you just Posted in the horse tack - horse tack review forum??? This is ridiculous:evil:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't know I was thinking maybe instead of cruising kijiji looking at half socks she should be googling a vet. Or maybe using kijiji to sell something to get the vet. Or better yet, listing her horse for free to a home that will get him the vet he needs.

Better yet... I now know the area she is in thanks to her kijiji post... I KNOW for a fact there are two vet clinics in her area that will let clients open an account for emergency calls.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> I don't know I was thinking maybe instead of cruising kijiji looking at half socks she should be googling a vet. Or maybe using kijiji to sell something to get the vet. Or better yet, listing her horse for free to a home that will get him the vet he needs.
> 
> Better yet... I now know the area she is in thanks to her kijiji post... I KNOW for a fact there are two vet clinics in her area that will let clients open an account for emergency calls.


Wow.......


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

If you look at her post in horse tack review she states she's not telling the whole story on this lame horse. 

So things might be worse then what she's telling here. If that was my horse id be selling that saddle. Bet it pay a good part of vet bill oh that's right that be a smart thing to do.let the horse suffer some more.


----------

